# Girls in Pearls by Sinful Colors



## zadidoll (Mar 23, 2012)

[SIZE=large]*Girls in Pearls*[/SIZE]
Retail: $1.99


102 Purple Diamond
776 Glass Pink*
1119 Sweet Dreams
1121 Firefly
1116 Morning Star
1118 Flutter
1120 Luminary
1106 Cinderella

* Note: Glass Pink has been reissued three times - 176 Glass Pink, 376 Glass Pink and 776 Glass Pink. All three are exactly the same shade with no difference.





​ 102 Purple Diamond​  ​ 



​ 776 Glass Pink​ 




​ 1106 Cinderella
 ​ 



​ 1116 Morning Star
 ​ 



​ 1118 Flutter





​ 1119 Sweet Dreams
 ​ 



​ 1120 Luminary
 ​ 



​ 1121 Firefly​


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 23, 2012)

I just came home with 4 of these! LOVE!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 23, 2012)

Aren't these pretty? You've got to post your nails once you've played with these.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 23, 2012)

My toddler is already rocking Cinderella, haha. I'm thinking about playing with Luminary tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Mar 24, 2012)

Love these, like a lot. And of course, several of them are new shades. And OF COURSE, I'm trying to be good with my no buy. Grrrr.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 24, 2012)

I just bought Purple Diamond today. It's soooooooooo pretty! Really soft yet glittery and I love the way the polish goes one! I needed an Easter color and this fit the bill! Putting it on as we speak. Did my toes now I just need to do my nails.


----------



## perfeklyflawed (Mar 24, 2012)

I love these - I've picked up Cinderella and Luminary - I've only tried Luminary so far (love it) but I think I'm going to do Cinderella today.


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Mar 24, 2012)

I really like those, especially the Cinderella one. Are they going to be on shelves for a while?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 24, 2012)

These are limited edition however like other Sinful Colors limited edition these may return in future collections.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 24, 2012)

Cinderella was being sold in with their regular colors for several weeks before this collection came out. I wouldnt be surprised if that one stuck around


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice colors! My daughter would love Cinderella.


----------



## DairyGirl (Mar 26, 2012)

Sadly this still isn't available where I live. :/


----------



## ViviennesJB (Mar 26, 2012)

Ooh, I love these, as if I need anymore polish


----------



## lady41 (Mar 28, 2012)

ohhh pretty! i have never heard of sinful colors where are they sold at?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 28, 2012)

Walgreens is where I usually find them. Target has a few of the main line colors.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 28, 2012)

I love Morning Star - it perfectly matches a bridesmaid dress that I will be wearing next month. I may have to go to the store and view it in person!


----------



## mizzbehavin13 (Mar 28, 2012)

I picked up Purple Diamond awhile ago, not knowing that it was limited edition. It was with all the regular Sinful Colors. It's too sheer for me, I'll have to find another lilac color and put Purple Diamond on top. I'll have to go back to Walgreens and see if I can pick up some of the more opaque colors. I do Love my Sinful Colors nail polish though! This is the sheerest one I have tried so far.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh! Zadi, there are really pretty!! I have a few I know I want!

Thanks.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

Well with Sinful Colors their idea of "limited edition" is more of "limited to this collection" but the colors tend to be reused often and reemerge in other collections down the line. Very few limited editions have never returned such as the Adventure Island colors - I have yet to see those return.


----------



## amandabear (Mar 28, 2012)

I picked up three of these - I got Morning Star immediately (LOVE IT), then went back for Sweet Dreams and Luminary. Considered Purple Diamond as well but since it's in the regular collection I'd rather get it on sale. Morning Star is just the prettiest polish, I'm wearing it right now. Luminary is a gamble for me - orange/peach polishes aren't my best color but it was too pretty to pass up. Looks perfect for summer.


----------



## ruthiejane (Apr 13, 2012)

_I just purchased three colors from the girls in pearls collection...I found the color Cinderella being sold with the regular sinful colors polish line so I wasn't sure if that was one from the collection or not until I saw it with the display  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am waiting for my local Rite Aid to get this collection in so I can purchase some more...and I only pay $1.59 EA !!!! What a great Deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 30 bottles of sinful colors polishes and keep adding to my collection all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am currently wearing the color Lets Meet and usually polish chippes on me within a day...since I have flimsy nails, but this stuff has stayed on for two days even with washing dishes and cleaning with no gloves on (shame on me I know) but Its amazing formula and very affordable_


----------

